# Simplicity 2012 no spark



## gryeden (7 mo ago)

Seems original post went to wrong forum...I'm a newb here...

I know it's a little smaller than others here but I'm having a heck of a time troubleshooting this thing. I can't seem to find a detailed explanation on the total wiring and operation of the mag/points circuitry. All I know right now is two days ago this thing ran like a sceamin' demon and now won't start for lack of spark. Any pointers would be appreciated. I really didn't want to pull the engine as that's what is required to get under the mag shroud. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy gryeden, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is a tractordata.com data sheet for your Simplicity Landlord 2012 tractor. Built in 1967. From this data sheet I found the engine is a Briggs & Stratton 243431. Check it out to assure yourself the above is correct.





TractorData.com Simplicity Landlord 2012 tractor engine information







www.tractordata.com




*_*
Using the B&S engine number 243431, I found the following engine coil compatible with your engine. See below:









Amazon.com : PROCOMPANY Replacement Ignition Coil Compatible with Briggs Stratton 398811 233432 233451 233452 233461 243431 243432 243434 : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : PROCOMPANY Replacement Ignition Coil Compatible with Briggs Stratton 398811 233432 233451 233452 233461 243431 243432 243434 : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## gryeden (7 mo ago)

thank you!


----------

